# I think I am overstocked? Please advise thanks



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi I haven't posted for a while because rather embarrassed I keep having fish troubles. They keep dying for various reasons. My tank now has: one male plakat betta (short fins), 2 zebra danios, 2 male and 5 female cherry barb, 2 kuhli loaches, 3 blue platies (female). That's 15 fish, plus one nerite snail and some malaysian trumpet snails in a 20-gallon long, with live plants, I do a 20-25% water change once a week. I've had the tank running for about nine months now.

The platies are new- I want to redo the stocking and just have the betta, loaches and platies. I got a few platies to see how the betta would react first (he doesn't bother anyone yet). I already have someone who will give a new home to my danios and barbs. But was told I'm overstocked? When I take out the danios and barbs, I'll just have 6 fishes in there- one betta, two kuhli loaches, three platies. 

How many more platies could I safely add? I was thinking six more, to have 9 platies (12 total fish). Would it be better to get a few more loaches, and not so many platies? I read the kuhli like to be in groups. I've used AqAdvisor and it says right now I'm at 90%, but not sure that's accurate, I have an older filter that's not on their list. I have a small sponge filter running in there also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually it is pretty accurate. You can add the platies. Having 12 fish is good and you are not overstocked.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks. I just wondered about the accuracy because I guessed at the nearest size of my filter- so not sure if I really have as much filtration as the one I picked. Do you think a few more platies- say 11- or a few more loaches- would make it too many? 

I mean if I changed out all the danios and barbs for platies and loaches, ending up with 14 or 15 fishes again.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

actually i would be more concerned with the schooling fish numbers the loaches and the zebra danios its a wonder your betta has not been nipped by the zebras yet.oh yeah you should have a school of 6 at the least.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

When I first stocked the tank I had 8 zebra danios. Then some died, and after a while I realized wanted different kinds of fish in there- but didn't have the heart to just get rid of the danios. I guess I felt like I owed them something since they were my first fish and survived all my stupid mistakes. So now there's just two left. I'm not planning on keeping them. 

How many loaches are happy together- five at least?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeane09 said:


> When I first stocked the tank I had 8 zebra danios. Then some died, and after a while I realized wanted different kinds of fish in there- but didn't have the heart to just get rid of the danios. I guess I felt like I owed them something since they were my first fish and survived all my stupid mistakes. So now there's just two left. I'm not planning on keeping them.
> 
> How many loaches are happy together- five at least?


hmm i like you...you want to right the wrongs you have done more or less.and also yes 5.but for most schooling fish 6 is minimum but i think you can get awat with just 5.you can have 6 if you get a few more plants and keep up with water changes.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's one of my problems right now with this tank- getting the balance right so my plants thrive. Some have died/melted and are just starting to regrow. 

I have: four small clusters of java fern on driftwood, one amazon sword, 7 rosettes of crypt wendtii bronze (four medium-sized ones and three baby offshoots), a few watersprite plants, some clumps of rotalia indica and 8 aponogeton- my favorite plant, but only one is good sized, most of them died to nothing right after I put them in the tank. I want to get fissidens too- but waiting until I figure out how to get the right balance of light/fish/ferts to get the rest of these things flourishing.

Sorry the long reply. I love plants! But mine in the aquarium probably only make up a third or fourth of the visual space, and I want them to _fill _it. So... do you think I should go out and buy some more plants? or just wait for these to grow bigger? My crypts are bunched together- it looks like two plants where really there's four- I could easily spread those out- and the rotalia and java fern are easy to propogate too.... 

I'd love to multiply the aponogeton crispus when I finally get it happy- but don't know how yet. Can you divide them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you cannot divide aponogeton bulbs..but if you have several plants wait for them to flower..take the male flowers and rub them against the female flowers.that will transfer the pollen..after they seed they wirrl start to grow..pick them out and plant them..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

That would be cool. But I've seen photos of how big those mature plants get- I don't know if I can coax mine to grow so large!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

easy to get them to grow..all i use are regular shop lights with standard T5 daylight bulbs....i'll post a few ics of some i did last year..keep in mind that these plants are not that old..the ulvaceus are about 3-4 weeks from a bare bulb and the madagascarensis about 3 months...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm should those plantsa bulbs not be planted or planted?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when they are bare just drop them in a tank and wait for the leaves to start growing..then you can plant them..
those laceleafs were just taken out of a tub i had outside..about 3 months old...if you went into a shop that had a laceleaf that big it would probably cost $40-50..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

really that much.i would pay max 20...but i have a idea now.if i can fond out how to sex the plants


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can only sex them by the flowers..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

lohachata said:


> you can only sex them by the flowers..


?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's beautiful. Are those last two pictures madagascar lace plant? I've always through those were really cool but I don't think my filtration is good enough to keep them clean.

I had a bulb on my tank labeled for "aquarium and plant" but they weren't doing so well I switched it for a shop light labeled "full daylight spectrum" and now they seem to be doing better.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as long as your filter keeps the tank reasonably clean you should be ok..but those lace leafs were in a tub outside with no filtration..almost all of my lighting is from 4' shoplights with T8 daylight bulbs.they are either 6500 or 6700 K..standard bulbs from home depot..
\just keep in mind that the lace leaf prefers cooler temps...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

how big so they grow to?


----------

